# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Erfahrung mit Vakuumpumpen

## Trostberger

Hallo an alle,
Wer benutzt oder hat Erfahrung mit med. Vakuumpumpe und kann mir Tipps geben oder Fragen beantworten. 
Vielen Dank

----------


## nomade

Habe es nach der OP (und Ausheilung, versteht sich) versucht. Ist brauchbar für die Aufrechterhaltung der Durchblutung der Schwellkörper, um die nicht verkümmern zu lassen.
Für die Freuden der körperlichen Liebe habe ich dann aber bald zu SKAT gegriffen, in meinem Fall von der Cosmos-Apotheke. Dafür ist die Pumpe nach meiner Erfahrung ungeeignet.

----------


## Trostberger

Danke für die Antwort

----------


## Berema

> Habe es nach der OP (und Ausheilung, versteht sich) versucht. Ist brauchbar für die Aufrechterhaltung der Durchblutung der Schwellkörper, um die nicht verkümmern zu lassen.
> Für die Freuden der körperlichen Liebe habe ich dann aber bald zu SKAT gegriffen, in meinem Fall von der Cosmos-Apotheke. Dafür ist die Pumpe nach meiner Erfahrung ungeeignet.


kann ich auch so bestätigen....jetzt, fast drei Jahre nach der OP ist bei mir nur noch SKAT ein wirksames Mittel

----------


## nomade

Bei mir kam, dank beidseitigem Nerverhalt, die Potenz nach fast zwei Jahren noch mal wieder, wenn auch etwas Nachhilfe der Pharmazie nötig ist.
Jetzt wird sie wohl leider weggestrahlt.
Also doch eventuell wieder vertrauensvoll zur Cosmos Apotheke zurück…

Das Leben geht trotzdem weiter!

----------


## Corazon1904

Hallo,
ich persönlich habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mir der Vakuumpumpe gemacht. Nach der OP ging bei mir gar nichts mehr. 
Etliche Versuche mit Cialis usw. musste ich aufgrund starker Nebenwirkungen wieder einstellen.  Auch Skat Caverject waren aufgrund der Anwendungsweise nicht gerade sehr angenehm.
Die Vakuumpumpe ist ein sehr gutes Mittel um wieder Spaß haben zu können. Es bedarf zwar ein wenig Übung und auch eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit bis alles Standesgemäß steht. Aber in Verbindung mit dem richtigen Stauring ist es gute Alternative zur Chemie. Gerne beantworte ich dir weitere Fragen.   
Glück auf !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Biker60

Trotz beidseitigem Nerverhalt bringt Sildenafil und Co. noch bei weitem kein befriedigendes Ergebnis (3 Monate nach OP), deshalb nutze ich die Pumpe zum täglichen Durchblutungstraining und mit Stauring ist auch GV wieder gut möglich. Gleitcreme ist dabei sehr hilfreich. Es ist natürlich etwas umständlich, aber das Ergebnis zählt.

----------


## TTU-TT

Nach 1,5 Jahren nach der OP  (einseitig Nerv-erhaltend) und Tadalafil "wie verordnet" keine Erektion. Ich wende dennoch eine Vakuumpumpe - privat gekauft - an damit die Durchblutung der Schwellkörper erhalten bleibt.
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. Wichtig ist glaube ich auch, dass man richtig schräge schräge Fantasien dabei hat. Dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Blut ein ganz wenig von selbst in den Penis fliesst - aber noch lange kein echte Erektion. 
Ehrlich gesagt, dass vermisse ich wirklich! Sex ist nun mal auch ein Lebenselixier..........genau wie Essen oder Trinken!

----------

